# Fan leaves



## Beachdude757 (Apr 1, 2022)

Should these giant fan leaves stay?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Yep. Thats her solar panels and they are not in the way of anything. I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 1, 2022)

yes

it looks like that plant has already been defoliated enough


----------

